

Review my app - Philtro: a Personal Noise Filter for Twitter - paulsingh
http://www.philtro.com

======
zv
I liked the first page design.

When I logged in, that design disappeared.

Can't get back to first page anymore :( Oh, some global site error :(

~~~
paulsingh
Sorry about that, we're working on making this a little more stable. :) Any
other feedback at all?

~~~
zv
When you are logged in, you can't see first page. The one with registering etc

I didn't understood how it differs from twitter homepage. Oh I get it. You get
to train it for long time for it to become useful.

How about idea for folder for users. Or tagging. Some will be friends, some
will be corporate etc.

But sadly I won't use your site because I read twitter from iphone (and
rarely)

------
zv
Oh, visual glitches on left menu when you scroll your tweets with mouse (ff
3.5.2)

